# oatmeal question



## Markus_037 (Apr 13, 2011)

are the quakrer quick oats good for you? i dont eat the **** thats already in the litle package but the stuff i actually have to measure out 1/2 a cup of with a full cup of water. i add some honey to make it sweet. is this a decent breakfast?


----------



## kevin29r (Nov 4, 2009)

You are one step up from the junk oatmeal, but I use it when I run out of the really good kind.

The good kind I am speaking of is course. I generally use Bob's Red Mill steel cut oats or thick rolled oats. I also used Silver Palate thick and rough oatmeal recently. These types of oatmeal are minimally processed, digest slower, and provide long term energy, especially when eaten with some fat and/or protein such as an egg or two. I actually eat mine with a bit of salt and about a teaspoon of Smart Balance spread.

I aslo learned to cook these oats in the microwave. Start with a large soup bowl. Add 1/2 cup of thick oats or 1/3 cup of steel cut oats. Add two times the amount of water. Cook on full power for 2 minutes, then cook on 40% power for six minutes. We have a cheap low powered microwave, so keep that in mind the first time you try this. High powered microwaves will need further power reduction. The goal is to cook the oatmeal in a convenient manner and avoid boiling the mixture over which ruins it and creates a hugh mess.

I eat this every day for breakfast, and my doctor was very pleased with my latest lipids tests.


----------



## simpterfex (Nov 14, 2010)

Organic Rolled Oats here, we purchase them in a 30# bag from health food store. I'll usually add hemp or flax seed oil, real maple syrup, raisins or blueberries and cinnamon. Boil water and pour over oats, cover with plate till steeped.


----------



## wmodavis (Jun 21, 2007)

But even the 'really good kind' will cause a significant rise in your blood sugar and that is not particularly good for you. This is because oatmeal is converted rapidly to sugar, and a lot of it. Do like some people and pile on the raisins, dried cranberries, or brown sugar, and you will see blood sugars go even higher. It increases the risk of diabetes and heart disease.

"And: Oatmeal, and foods made from oats are the most potent sources of sulfuric acid in the human diet. The more acidic your diet, the more likely it is you develop osteoporosis and other bone diseases, oxalate kidney stones, and possibly other diseases. 

Know what’s even better, twice as good in fact? Oat bran!

Oat bran is the fiber source in oatmeal. It contains the soluble fiber, beta glucan, that possesses a unique water-absorbing capacity, capable of absorbing up to four times its volume of water. That’s why it’s called a “soluble” fiber. That’s why it’s important to drink plenty of extra water when you add oat bran to foods, since beta glucan is highly water absorbent and can make you dehydrated and constipated if you don’t drink enough water. Ouch! 

Oat bran contains twice the beta glucan of oatmeal (by weight). I find that it’s also easier to use in a variety of dishes you wouldn’t think to add oatmeal to. Adding a tablespoon of oatmeal to yogurt doesn’t sound very appealing, nor can you bread chicken or fish with it. You can do both easily with oat bran."


----------



## beanbag (Nov 20, 2005)

The soybean oil in Smart Balance is probably not good for you.


----------

